# HA-III Cree SSC P7-C (SXO) 3-Mode 900-Lumen LED Headlamp Set (4*18650 included)



## easyflow (31. Dezember 2011)

*
HA-III Cree SSC P7-C (SXO) 3-Mode 900-Lumen LED Headlamp Set (4*18650 included)
*

Nachdem ich das Risiko, Zollgebühren und Umbau mit Wärmeleitepaste auf mich genommen habe ist die Lampe nun jungfräulich zu haben.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140673056976


----------

